

Armstrong Drops Fight Against Doping Charges - madiator
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/24/sports/cycling/lance-armstrong-ends-fight-against-doping-charges-losing-his-7-tour-de-france-titles.html

======
AutoCorrect
TLDR: A soulless corp stops at nothing to tarnish the image of a world-class
athlete and all around nice guy. When he gets tired of the fight, the corp
declares victory.

------
JoeAltmaier
Armstrong's decision to quit participating in the witch hunt certainly does
not 'tarnish' his record - just the opposite.

